# Haunted house rules



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

For all of you that have done a haunt before, what are your typical rules?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There's already a discussion going on about this here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32354


----------

